# Natural Flea and Tick control



## afmemolo (May 26, 2009)

I'm looking for suggestions on a natural, non-chemical flea and/or tick control for my six year old healthy male. 

I can not use K-9 or Frontline or any other flea and tick control on my guy, K-9 and Frontline in different doses have almost killed him. I know both have different ingredients, the vet is perplexed, but he simply can not take certain chemicals without becoming gravely ill. 

We live in Southeastern Pennsylvania, Bucks county. He has a fenced in patch of grass next to patio with no overhanging trees close by. We almost never take him into the park and walks are kept to staying on the sidewalk. He gets enough exercise running around the California king sized bed! 

Anyway, any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Andrew (Porter's playmate, feeder, groomer & caretaker)


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow! That's rough! Has Comfortis affected him too? My main problem is year round fleas. Ticks, keep the yard clear of overgrown brush, grass trimmed. Diatomaceous earth sprinkled over the yard may help. Google that, where to find, what is.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Andrew - I searched back in SM and found this thread:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/73-...ral-flea-repellant-alternative-chemicals.html

Bloomingtails is one of SM's vendors and she posted that she was carrying that product so you might want to get in touch with her. She's very helpful. I think there's also an SM discount if you're a member here. 

I also like this site a lot for natural and made in the USA products:
All Natural Pet Products | Homeopathic Remedies for Dogs & Cats | Only Natural Pet Store


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Garlic tablets will keep fleas away ..


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My friend swears by Brewers Yeast. I've never tried it. Never had fleas before ,I found one on Laurel.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> Andrew - I searched back in SM and found this thread:
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/73-...ral-flea-repellant-alternative-chemicals.html
> 
> Bloomingtails is one of SM's vendors and she posted that she was carrying that product so you might want to get in touch with her. She's very helpful. I think there's also an SM discount if you're a member here.
> ...


Treating only the dog is not sufficient. You need to treat the source. Start treating your fenced in patch of grass. You can use a flea and tick control from Home Depot with chemicals, just don't let your dog get to the area before it is completely dry. Home Depot carries also Organic stuff for this.
Organic Yard Insect Killer 1 QT
Google "organic pest control" and you will find plenty of natural products. If you treat your yard, there is a good chance you don't have to put anything on your dog.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Try human grade diatomaceous earth. You can use it on the animals, on flooring surfaces, grass, etc. It's totally nontoxic, and does a great job. It is also given to rid animals of intestinal worms. Here's a good resource: Diatomaceous Earth


----------



## otcvetmeds (Apr 5, 2012)

Dear Sir

you can use Frontier Spray for flea and tick control .Frontier spray provides convenient and effective flea and tick control for dogs, cats, puppies and kittens.

Generic Frontline Spray 0.25% w/v 100 ml

thanks


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I had 3 Bichons before getting my Maltese. I have lived in St. Louis and now Atlanta with the white dogs. My yard gets treated and the only time mine ever had a flea was after returning from a show or once from the vet. I just never get fleas, but I do bath weekly, so if there was a flea, I would see it during bath time. I have no experience with the natural repellents. Does your dog get fleas? If not, I would skip the whole ordeal, especially if he is mostly an indoor dog!


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

That your vet is perplexed, is perplexing. These are nasty chemicals - they are slow acting poisons that destroy the central nervous system of insects, and have been shown to cause health problems in humans and animals as well. 

I don't use flea or heartworm prevention (the heartworm meds can make a dog just as sick as the heartworm itself) so I always use a natural repellent. I alternate between Ark Naturals Neem Spray and EcoPure Tick and Flea Spray. You can spray on your hands and rub all over, avoiding face and private areas. I use before every walk and avoid going out at dusk, walking on grass and going to dog parks.

Socialyte and Malt Jane make good points about treating the outside. I'd stick with natural alternatives because the chemicals can sicken/kill birds and wildlife. 

Dogs can be chemically sensitive like people and it sounds like Porter is. You may want to avoid household chemicals, cleaners, detergents, fabric softener, perfumes, scented air fresheners,etc, and stick with natural products. It will also help with cancer prevention.


----------

